# Yasa Motor 400 200/400nm Rating



## eUKenGB (Feb 21, 2019)

Did you figure out what to do with them, or do you still have them?

Where did they come from?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

The "pancake" shape (very short for the diameter), typical of axial flux motors, might make them suitable for mounting in place of the clutch and bellhousing on a conventional transmission, allowing the entire engine space for battery in a conversion of any conventional longitudinal front engine car; this is handy if trying to convert one of these cars with minimal modification of the body. On the other hand, the multi-speed transmission is unnecessary in most applications of these motors.

The pancake shape would also be useful for anyone wanting to mount two of them to separately drive the left and right wheels on the same axle, without making the combined drive units too wide to fit.

On the "out there" end of suggestions, if you're into aviation they would make reasonable direct-drive motors for propellers on light aircraft. Pipistrel uses the similarly sized Emrax motors in their electric models.

Of course the obvious suggestion is to sell them - they're well-known and expensive, so could probably be sold quickly if offered for a lower than usual price... especially with a matched controller.


----------



## eUKenGB (Feb 21, 2019)

While the Yasa motors are not the most power dense available (other axial flux designs like those from Magnax are better in that regard), but getting hold of them is a problem. Hence I am interested in whether the OP still has them.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm still interested in the lot of the motors, but need you to figure out how to ship them to me here in The Greatest Country in The World™ ** which is where we left it off, iirc.

They are kinda expensive (the Model 3 is making most motors out there next to worthless), sucky & clunky compared to other motors out there, which is why I think nobody really latched onto them for production (that I know of). Such is most stuff that comes out of a university. 

I'm a hoarder and collector/builder of weird stuff, which is why I'd consider peeing away part of my inheritance on them.

** Until India came along, our, now, leper colony had the Greatest Covid death count


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

remy_martian said:


> They are kinda expensive (the Model 3 is making most motors out there next to worthless), sucky & clunky compared to other motors out there, which is why I think nobody really latched onto them for production (that I know of).


They seem to be somewhat popular in custom and experimental applications for which regular production EV motors are not available new (since they are only supplied to OEMs), and particularly where the pancake format is desirable. The only production application that I can think of offhand is the bizarre Koenigsegg Regera, where YASA motors are used in an unusual hybrid configuration with a torque converter transmission; in that case only the engine-side unit (normally operating as a generator) is a YASA P400, with P750 motors for each rear wheel. The electric side is fine but the mechanical (including torque converter) side is so stupid that even Koenigsegg has not used it on another model; the subsequent Jesko has a fully mechanical multi-clutch transmission, although it may be back in an even more bizarre form in the coming Gemera. Koenigsegg only builds a handful of units of each model, so they barely count as production vehicles.


----------



## David Arthur (Sep 25, 2017)

remy_martian said:


> I'm still interested in the lot of the motors, but need you to figure out how to ship them to me here in The Greatest Country in The World™ ** which is where we left it off, iirc.
> 
> They are kinda expensive (the Model 3 is making most motors out there next to worthless), sucky & clunky compared to other motors out there, which is why I think nobody really latched onto them for production (that I know of). Such is most stuff that comes out of a university.
> 
> ...





remy_martian said:


> I'm still interested in the lot of the motors, but need you to figure out how to ship them to me here in The Greatest Country in The World™ ** which is where we left it off, iirc.
> 
> They are kinda expensive (the Model 3 is making most motors out there next to worthless), sucky & clunky compared to other motors out there, which is why I think nobody really latched onto them for production (that I know of). Such is most stuff that comes out of a university.
> 
> ...



Hi Remy I was just sifting through the site as you do, and noted your interest in the Yasa motors. I had to buy the lot to get a good deal, but i only really need 2 off motors myself, and a spare, and i am happy with the used ones. I have sold one of the new ones on, so still have 3 available for sale, and was asking £3500 each if you are still interested, but either way i will be advertising on here after Christmas, so no rush. All the best. Dave


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi,

Thanks for the offer, but I can't do more than 3500 quid for all 3, and that's making some huge assumptions on shipping. 

It's unfortunate you sold the one off, as 4 would have been interesting. 

The glut of motors from Tesla & Leaf make these motors (I have a North American set of OEM motors that the YASA compares) not worth anything anymore but to a super special application. I'm starting to see Model 3 battery full packs now for $5k...

cheers & happy holidays,

-R


----------



## David Arthur (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi Remy
I could possibly let you have my spare motor, making it up to 4 off if required, but we would then still have the small issue of it being £9000 shy of my total asking price. Costing £9000 each new, selling the motors at £3500 each is the right price, but not for everybody, and i agree why bother when you have so many good cheap alternatives. My motorcycle project is one place a Tesla motor wont fit (comfortably) but a leaf motor is i think a great alternative. One place my motors may be ideal for is aircraft, but the chances are pretty unlikely, but ive not even advertised them yet, so early days. Part of the reason i wish to sell some of the motors, is to finance buying a Tesla pack, ime really jealous you are seeing packs as low a $5K, over here in the UK, i am reluctantly considering buying a full salvage Tesla, and breaking, as i can buy a complete car for $25K but an 100kw pack is nearly the same. I can also buy a salvage leaf for the price of one of my motors, but I don't want to use leaf cells, and although i have seen some brilliant work done on our site, controlling Leaf motors, its way beyond me, on that side i need monkey see, monkey do, to enable me to complete the electronics side, and currently that's not quite the case. Whilst writing this, it may be worthwhile even flying over to the states, and buying several packs whilst over there to bring back, but all i will do is probably buy several modules, and moan about the price, but then hopefully get on with the job of building something. All the best Remy, and everybody else, and happy Christmas and beyond to you all. Yours Dave


----------



## Axialfluxuser (Mar 11, 2021)

MWalls said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Not sure where to post or if anyone can help?
> 
> ...


I can buy... from where u got them... pl send me details about models and specifications


----------



## David Arthur (Sep 25, 2017)

Axialfluxuser said:


> I can buy... from where u got them... pl send me details about models and specifications


Hi Axialfluxuser
I bought them from somebody's abandoned project, i don't mind selling a few, but would much prefer to swop, rather than just sell, as a better alternative, interested in any EV stuff, especially Tesla battery modules, and low voltage motors. They are the Yasa 400P motors. yours Dave


----------



## Axialfluxuser (Mar 11, 2021)

David Arthur said:


> Hi Axialfluxuser
> I bought them from somebody's abandoned project, i don't mind selling a few, but would much prefer to swop, rather than just sell, as a better alternative, interested in any EV stuff, especially Tesla battery modules, and low voltage motors. They are the Yasa 400P motors. yours Dave


I need yasa 400p to convert my existing vehicle from diesel to electric... if u want to sell, i m the buyer


----------



## David Arthur (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi Axialfluxuser
If you can forward me your email, i can send you my details and an invoice, i also have a complete Allied electric motor controller setup this unit has done less than 2000 miles from new. This was removed from a Peugeot Boxer van, comes with the motor and controller and some interface plugs, but i would not recommend using the controller unless you are an electronics ace, the units are fine, but the interface is very poor and difficult to alter. Ive also got a motor and gearbox, plus controller out of a Ford Transit van, set up for rear wheel drive via a propshaft this unit has done less than 300 miles as far as i know, as they were scrapped off when new, ive had several electric transits, and really liked them, and although the controller is not main stream, they seem sturdy and reliable, and may be more suitable, and a lot more cost effective Yours Dave


----------

